# The Offical SAPS ADA 60P



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Heres the start of a new ADA 60P Tank That Tom Barr will be Scaping at the Next SAPS meeting coming on the 5th anyone in the area should definitely come see tom do what he does best This should be a real treat. Ill post a pic after the meeting to show how the tank turned out.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Do you have any examples of Tom's aquascaping you could share?


----------



## gbbudd (May 2, 2006)

http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

what kind of fixture is that?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Still no reply on your crs for sale but you have time to do this?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

calm your horses buddy pm sent


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Last night at the SAPS meeting Tom was a little late, so Kyle did the aquascaping on this tank. It looked very promising, and watching him work was extremely educational to those of us who are very under educated about aquascaping. Now, to watch it grow out!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Any new photos of the project?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Orlando, I was so interested in the planting techniques that I forgot to take any photos. The tank was still without water when we left, as there was still some HC to be planted. Kyle promised to keep us up to date with follow up photos, though.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hey guys I spent the rest of the night planting the foreground of tank, I just flooded it so ill post a pic in a couple hours when the muddy water clears, Regards, KYle


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

okay the foreground needs a lot more glosso but i simply don't have time right now ill fill it in a bit more once I get back from Boston enjoy the pics. Regards, Kyle


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Looks promising! What's with the powersand, I thought this was a fresh layout?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Looks promising! What's with the powersand, I thought this was a fresh layout?


The substrate is from a tank that broke during the night, dumping water and lots of shrimp on the floor. It is the mixture of aquasoil and powersand that was in that tank. The powersand wasn't as evident when we started on this, because it was under 1/4 inch of water. But, the glosso will soon cover it up.

This tank was set up as a demonstration for SAPS, letting us watch and participate in how the decisions about the layout were made, what planting techniques were used, why plants per placed as they were, what the final grown out aquascape would look like, etc. Most of us were very inexperienced at aquascaping, so this was our opportunity to "get our feet wet".


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice work. It must be a fun group to hang out with and play with weeds and water. This will look great once its all grown out. Very nice Hoppycalif.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

orlando said:


> Very nice work. It must be a fun group to hang out with and play with weeds and water. This will look great once its all grown out. Very nice Hoppycalif.


Don't thank me, Kyle did the work while I watched and took mental notes. And, it is a very good group we have, ranging from young to much older, from experienced to novice, with a variety of aquarium experience. I really recommend that any area with more than a dozen or so aquatic plant enthusiasts form a plant club - the benefits far exceed the trouble.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Looks promising! What's with the powersand, I thought this was a fresh layout?


So what is the mystery behind all that PS on top. Also didn't I remember reading somewhere that Tom Barr didn't really think PS was necessary.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> The substrate is from a tank that broke during the night, dumping water and lots of shrimp on the floor. It is the mixture of aquasoil and powersand that was in that tank. The powersand wasn't as evident when we started on this, because it was under 1/4 inch of water. But, the glosso will soon cover it up.
> 
> This tank was set up as a demonstration for SAPS, letting us watch and participate in how the decisions about the layout were made, what planting techniques were used, why plants per placed as they were, what the final grown out aquascape would look like, etc. Most of us were very inexperienced at aquascaping, so this was our opportunity to "get our feet wet".


house please read the above post


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

jazzlvr123 said:


> house please read the above post


Thanks for the clarification. Somehow I missed the post by hoppy.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

okay I just swapped out the aquasoil/powesand mix with a fresh bag of aquasoil and added a corner to the right, kinda making a valley effect, I replanted the glossostigma and everything else and this is What I got: 

























All Comments welcome thanks for looking


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

people have been asking me the plants are:
Glossostigma
Needle leaf ludwigia
Rotala sp. green
Rotala Indica
Rotala Wallichii
Lobelia Cardinalis
Pogostemon Stellatus Broad Leaf

I just hung the Light fixture on Poles tom Barr Gave me, looks very nice kinda like a DIY ADA light stand, I think ill add a school of tetras or something ill post a pic later tonight


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hung the lighting fixture with some poles tom barr gave me hehe more pics:


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

What the freak? Red 4dkh in Drop checker?

What substances is that?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol darn you caught me hehe. Its the red sea 5*kh crap, I accidentally used the wrong stuff and have been too busy to change it out, I have some brown 4* stuff somewhere i just need to find it.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

The tank looks yellowish... is it the water or the bulb/tube you are currently using? What Kelvin are you using?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

10k, I could probably fix the yellow in photoshop if i knew how : )


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> 10k, I could probably fix the yellow in photoshop if i knew how : )


Hm, Open image in photoshop (suppose it's popular jpg image)
Top Menu > Find "Image", you can try either "Color Balance" or "Hue/Saturation" tool.

these tools should make the trick.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

First, buy Photoshop. I can't get to first base!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Or you could adjust the White Balance on your camera...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks guys, Ill tweak the photo the best I can. By brothers a photographer so we have a really advanced version of photoshop on my computer. (the picture was actually taken with a cannon DSLR 5D (like a $1,500 camera) so it has potential to be nice once i tweak with the photo hehe.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Some quick PS...

Hope this helps

jB


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow very nice. Thanks for the help JB.


----------

